# Toshiba + win3.1 locks up Printer



## DaveDoesIT (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi people,

This is a never ending saga. I have to use win3.1 and a specially written win3.1 printer driver for a large plotter.

I am using a Toshiba Satellite 225CDS and finally have all the software co-existing and behaving nicely to each other.

Now Corel locks up the plotter when I send stuff to it. I have a desktop running win3.1 and Corel within DosBox and it plots fine. I have the exact same setup on the Toshiba but it crashes the plotter.

Anyone have any suggestions? I have tried the Toshiba CMOS-setup for ECP and Std Bi-directional for the LPT: but nothing makes any difference.

Driving me nuts.

Dave


----------



## ryanhe (Jun 6, 2007)

It might be an internal hardware error or it could be the printer driver try going to Driverguide.com and search for a newer driver.

Windows 3.1 can be very difficult to make happy, which is why I use NT4


----------



## DaveDoesIT (Aug 24, 2008)

ryanhe said:


> It might be an internal hardware error or it could be the printer driver try going to Driverguide.com and search for a newer driver.


Thanks Ryan,

It is a specific driver written for win3.1 and this large plotter. There are no other drivers for it. It is not a standard printer driver.

Dave


----------

